# unable to share /usr/portage/distfiles over NFS anymore

## Cr0t

```
ninapie:/usr/portage/distfiles  nfs      68G   18G   50G  26% /usr/portage/distfiles
```

distfiles is mounted on the client, however when I start an emerge it just sits and doesn't do anything until I press ctrl c.

```
18:49:24^root@moviebox:/usr/portage > emerge portage

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.47

^C

Exiting on signal 2

!!! select error: (4, 'Interrupted system call')

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.47', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.47/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.47, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.47/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.47:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.47', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.47/temp/build.log'
```

Both machines are connected to each other via a 1gb link. Both machines have a wireless card, but each one of them points to a different network. Every other NFS application works fine except emerge. Everything works fine if I do not have the wireless up and running on the client.

----------

## depontius

What version of nfs are you running?

What does "ls -l" against an nfs-mounted directory show?

Is portage the only thing you've run against nfs-mounted stuff that requires write access?

I've been running nfsv4 for years, and it requires that "rpc.idmapd" be properly configured and running in order to get UIDs and GIDs to map correctly.  Recently there was an update to nfs-utils that changed the way rpc.idmapd is handled, and took a little finagling to get it all working correctly again.  There was another thread recently about someone having problems with nfsv3, and apparently after this update it may need rpc.idmapd properly configured and running (on both clients and server) as well.

----------

## cwr

Long ago I had problems exporting a distfiles directory with Samba, because emerge

wanted to write a lockfile under /usr/portage somewhere.  I've forgotten the details

(I got around it by patching emerge)  but you might check your file and directory

write permissions.

Will

----------

## krinn

you can just download the file from your nfs server to test the write failure

-> if portage show it found the file and emerge is going, you have indeed write access trouble. But last time i've get into this issue, portage was bailing out as it's easy for portage to find it cannot write on a location.

-> if portage still block then it's more a route failure, this should explain why it works when your wireless is down, I would put my bets on this. And this explain also why portage is stuck : it's just you are waiting the queries to timeout.

----------

